

TechCrunch is Clueless - Oracle's SVP. - parth16
https://blogs.oracle.com/TheInnovationAdvantage/entry/techcrunch_is_clueless_about_oracle

======
ianstallings
This is just following a growing trend of bad tech journalism. I'm no fan of
Oracle, because of their past practices, but the least TechCrunch can do is
ask them if what they are about to print is correct and get two sides to the
debate. That's basic journalism.

